# looking for land



## meatstick (Feb 14, 2012)

looking for land to lease to start a small club or join a club


----------



## rutledgerm (Apr 23, 2012)

*member*

I have room for 4 members with a camphouse. Campground, cleaning station, between benevolence and lumpkin ga great hunting and felowship. Call mike at 352-427-4985 for details FOR ONLY $1000.00 PER MEMBER


----------



## thurmongene (May 11, 2012)

Hay meatstick, where in Ga. are ya?


----------



## anhieser (May 11, 2012)

*Wilkinson co*

No - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -  Have come across a great piece of land (800 ac) and are looking to start a new club.  All sides QDM, but our rules will be less restrictive.  Want good group that share stands, work together and have good time at campfire.  Most from florida, but a few from GA  Call Dave  352 636 2222.  Have gotten 220# bucks not 1/4 mile from here every year.


----------

